# Look whats up my drive.



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

And i am about to go and run it for an hour or so 5.8 Hemi


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Wheels need chroming 

Windows need Blacking out 

Will it fit in your Garage m8 ?

You'll be mistaken for one of those footballer types! Anyway, thought they weren't out until the Autumn - have you got your hands on an early Press Car ?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Wheels need chroming
> 
> Windows need Blacking out
> 
> ...


Yes
Yes
NO
Sort of its the one dealers are using to lure clients to order one of my clients is in touch with the head salesmen at my local dealer so he give me a ring today to see if i fancied a go.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Is it yours? (edit) are you considering buying one?

Do you like it?

just got back from Florida, they are everywhere, one had rotating $ signs on unbelievably shiny wheels and a $ sign on the grille - strange i thought as the car park was full of 'em - but i know nothing about them apart from the Clarkson road test a while back?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Are Daewoo back in business then :?

:wink: - it's different and quite unique though.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Wheels need chroming
> ...


And we thought you were in with the Roonies :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

it's different and hopefully unique


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Nice alternative to the Hummer or er, I can't think of anything else... :?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Have you tried fitting it in your garage Mark? :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> ...and hopefully unique


 :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

aidb said:


> Have you tried fitting it in your garage Mark? :wink:


It is waterproof. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Reformed Datsun init? :lol: :-*


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Jezza called it "a company car for the sopranos [smiley=pimp2.gif]" "styled by Al Capone " 

Never been a fan of angular styling - and the crossfire is horid - but I think these look cool.

Are you gonna test it on pendine sands ? :wink:

Are you getting a V8?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wot drugs are you going to be selling? :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

aidb said:


> Have you tried fitting it in your garage Mark? :wink:


It drives in but then i can't open the door :?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

garyc said:


> Wot drugs are you going to be selling? :wink:


I have been fond of a little crack. :lol:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I like them. There's another car you can get in the states which looks similar, but nicer (IMO). Can't remember the brand though. Might look it up if I get bored today (likely)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Wot drugs are you going to be selling? :wink:
> ...


Isn't that Paedophilia?


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

phil said:


> I like them. There's another car you can get in the states which looks similar, but nicer (IMO). Can't remember the brand though. Might look it up if I get bored today (likely)


New Dodge charger looks very similar.it`s built on the same chassis.
I think it`s 8)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

amtechuk said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > I like them. There's another car you can get in the states which looks similar, but nicer (IMO). Can't remember the brand though. Might look it up if I get bored today (likely)
> ...


I'm not a fan personally. It's just not a charger. Bit like the mustangs throughout the 80s and 90s. Love the new mustang though.

Charger's not had many good reviews either.

I would have an old one though. In orange, with a dixie flag.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Dont run into anyone with it you'll chip them

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

So you are obviously a funeral director then ?.


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

CapTT said:


> So you are obviously a funeral director then ?.


 :?


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

amtechuk said:


> CapTT said:
> 
> 
> > So you are obviously a funeral director then ?.
> ...


The only reason I can think of that anybody would buy a hearse .


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Hilarious :?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

amtechuk said:


> Hilarious :?


Maybe he is reading the wrong thread.


----------

